# ISO Filet of  Wild Duck Breast Recipe



## kingfisherfd2 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was lucky yesterday and harvested two ducks on the close of duck season here in NC.  This is the first time that I have ever killed a duck, so I came home and looked for some information on what to do to prepare them and couldn't find anything, so I just plucked the feathers from the breast and filleted the breasts out of both the mallard and the merganser.

So, I am looking for a recipe that I can use my skin free wild duck breasts in.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Jan 29, 2008)

So no one has an good recipe for filleted out duck breasts?
Thought the people would be all over this.  Maybe a good marinade or a balsamic vinaigrette reduction?
Is it because of the fact that I shot them instead of buying them?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 29, 2008)

kingfisherfd2 said:


> Is it because of the fact that I shot them instead of buying them?



Absolutely not, for me anyway. I was an avid hunter growing up, congrats on a successful hunt.
It is kinda slow this time, give it some time and I am sure you will get some replies. Also, I am not an expert on ducks (we always hunted quail and pheasant), but I think removing the breasts and skin changes things and takes it outside most recipes I have seen.
I am willing to bet there are plenty of people on here right now that are looking around to find you a good recipe for the skinless breasts, and even more that will log on later and help you out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got a recipe but you'll have to come to my house to get it - and bring your knife 

Isabella wants to see Jackson too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2008)

OK guys - anyone have any clues for my friend here?

I have no personal experience with wild duck but this looks awesome! 

When I cooked at The Vintage House we would mix the jars of Lingonberry with lime juice/zest, horseradish, and fresh parsley - it was pretty good.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 29, 2008)

*3 Simple duck breast recipes -- Newsday.com*


*Traina Foods Recipe :: Duck breast with California Bing Cherry ...*


*Grilled Duck Breast - Grilled Duck Recipe*


*Duck Breast with Apples Recipe*


*Sagebrush Grilled Duck Breasts by Roxanne Chan*


*Roasted Skinless Duck Breast Recipe | Recipezaar*


I have never tried a single one, so can't vouch for any of them, but hopeful this will the start...


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know much about wild duck, but I love domestic duck breast and cook it often.  My favorite recipe is simply to season it with salt and pepper, sometimes some herbs, and cook it on the grill.  This is one meat that you cannot walk away from as it will burn quickly.  I let the fat (skin) side burn, and cook from one side of the grill to the other to let the fat burn off, turning often, cook it rare, and remove the burnt part before serving.
Next time, you might want to try a fruit preparation, like l'orange, on your whole duck.  Lots of recipes out there, but basically, place peeled oranges in the duck along with some herbs, roast the duck, in typical fowl fashion, basting with orange juice, and use the drippings, orange zest, orange juice, and maybe orange marmalade, the best you can get, to make a sauce.  Once again, I use domestic duck, but if I gained possession of a wild duck, I would try the same recipes.  In my view, the duck doesn't care whether someone shoots him or cuts off his head, either way, he is dead.  Don't worry about his demise, enjoy the eating.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Jan 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> OK guys - anyone have any clues for my friend here?
> 
> I have no personal experience with wild duck but this looks awesome!
> 
> When I cooked at The Vintage House we would mix the jars of Lingonberry with lime juice/zest, horseradish, and fresh parsley - it was pretty good.



It would have to be next week,  I'm taking my car in for repairs and will have a rental.  Some guy all out of it on who knows what rear ended Jackson and I on the way home from Raleigh. But I'm not paying anything for it, so I have the duck breasts, and I have a knife that I will travel with.  

I ate at a fantastic restaraunt ,Marisol, up here yesterday with one of my clients. 
It was a fantastic journey of flavors. Crab Bisque, Sear Scallops, I had a Sirloin with a black truffle reduction. Desserts of Bread Pudding with bourbon caramel sauce and a Chocolate soufflé  that retained a  hot liquid chocolate center.  
Needless to say I felt like napping all afternoon.  If you would ever visit, that would be a good Lunch place, because I think that dinner time would probably about double the price.

5star.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Maverick, 
Thanks those look like some good suggestions.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 1, 2008)

You are welcome, and whatever you end up trying let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes Phil!!!!  I'm glad you two are ok!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 1, 2008)

If you do an internet search using "wild duck breast recipes", quite a few interesting recipe sites pop up.


----------

